# List some cool tetras!



## ConorM (Aug 2, 2011)

I am planning on starting a 20gal and was looking into bigger fish, but a tank full of tetras would be cool. It will be a mixed tank (20 fish, 10 species should work, right?). I want you guys to list some different kinds that aren't big or expensive. I would like interesting shapes and colors. NO NEONS PLEASE! If your suggested fish is hardy enough for a cycle, tell me. I appreciate any help.


----------



## DiscusFan (Oct 8, 2011)

I really like the hockey stick tetras . Not long ago i bought 8 black neon tetras . Got them home and was watching them in the tank and noticed 2 were different . turns out i have 2 hockey stick tetras in the group . They look great .


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Pristella tetras. They have great fin color (yellow and black) with silver bodies. Check them out in the fish profiles at the top of the page.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

ConorM said:


> I am planning on starting a 20gal and was looking into bigger fish, but a tank full of tetras would be cool. It will be a mixed tank (20 fish, 10 species should work, right?). I want you guys to list some different kinds that aren't big or expensive. I would like interesting shapes and colors. NO NEONS PLEASE! If your suggested fish is hardy enough for a cycle, tell me. I appreciate any help.


Tetra are characins, and all are shoaling fish. This means they live in large groups. In the aquarium, they must be kept in a group, most suggested no less than 6 per species. The fish has an inherent need for a group, so any fewer can mean stress, weakened health, increased aggression--and generally very unhappy fish. So 10 species with 2 fish per species is not going to work.

A 20g is not a lot of space, so depending upon the species, one or maybe two at most will fill it. Plants will help both the fish and the water quality.

Most of the commonly-seen tetra are roughly the same mature size, 1.5-2 or 2.5 inches. But there are smaller species, like the Ember Tetra, and some pencilfish. With these fish, you can have more in a 20g.

Check the species in our fish profiles, under the second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top. There is a section named "characins" and the tetra and pencilfish are there. Hatchetfish is another group.

Byron.


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a 20 gallon high tank with Lemon Tetra in it. These are some very cool and interesting fish. They attack the food when I put it in the tank. I just got them 2 days ago so I have not seen there natural behavior yet. I also plan on getting a group of ember tetra for the tank to help add variety. You can check out my tank by visiting http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquarium/20-gallon-journal-79280/. It is still a work in progress, but it sounds like the kind of tank you are going for.


----------



## spike0544 (Aug 29, 2010)

I am really loving my new Flame Tetra, but there is a countless number of cool Tetra out there. I am not too picky though I love most fish. It makes it very hard for me decide on my stock for a tank. I just need to get more tanks.


----------



## Chevelle (Sep 28, 2011)

I really enjoy Harlequin Rasboras as a schooling fish...but they look much better in a group than just two! A school of 15 H. Rasboras looks great. I also like the some of the different 'lamp eye' varieties.. Emerald Eye Rasboras, Lamp Eye Killifish, etc. Okay, so I didn't list any tetras, but they are along the same lines .


----------



## ConorM (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm going to go with 7 harlequin rasboras (although I said tetras, these look AWESOME) and 7 lemon tetras. I left some space for some kind of gourami. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ScarlettAngel (May 30, 2011)

Have you seen Congo Tetras, these are larger Tetras. I have 7 in my tank and they look amazing together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConorM (Aug 2, 2011)

They need like 60 gallons. Mine is a 20 gallon.


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

If you like the Harlequins, you should also check out the Lambchop Rasbora (Espei) and Hengels Rasbora as well. The Lambchop only get to about 1.5 inches and the Hengels to about an inch. So you could possibly add more of those. All three are awesome looking fish. I currently have 6 harlequins in a 10 and can't wait to get a larger tank to have schools of all 3.


----------

